# Guide for EC or Chokoloskee



## Ron_D (May 5, 2013)

Captain Vince Bini


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks I emailed him


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Capt. Bruce Hitchcock
backcountryfishing.net


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capt Lemay on the forum here guides out of there and Flamingo and is always posting pictures and fishing posts.


----------



## sabaird1221 (May 4, 2013)

Capt Steve Baird Saltybirdfishingcharters.com 970-903-6033


----------



## skinnydip (Mar 27, 2016)

capt Bill Faulkner does spin and fly 239 994 8600 good guy


----------



## GitchaPull (Oct 22, 2018)

Thanks for the recs.

I emailed Vince Bini and we're gonna set something up. A big reason was to ride and fish his Evo. It's in my sights at the moment


----------

